# Circle K bass strings review - Clips! (F# content)



## Winspear (May 3, 2012)

Hey all  I got my new strings in the post and have been dying to try them out, had the chance tonight! It's going to be a long detailed post as usual..sorry 

The bass:
Dean Edge Q6, 35", EMG HZ pickups with stock Dean preamp. 

It was tuned to Ab Eb Ab Db Gb B with D'addario 145, 100, 80, 65, 45, 32. 
The 145 was much better than the stock 130 but still wasn't cutting it. I had tried tuning the bass to even tension too and absolutely loved it, so decided to put myself together a set with Circle K.

*Tension*
I worked out a matched tension set giving me as close as possible to 41.5** pounds on every string at Ab* D* Ab Db Gb B 
*The bass variates between Gb Ab and Bb on the bottom string and Eb and Db on the fifth string - I set it up for the middle).
**Actually a little more, the published tensions are for 34", as are D'addario.

Tension of a D'addario set + 145 in drop A (they don't publish sharp/flat)
38.9
42.8
51.3
42
36.5
32.9

As you can see they are all over the place. 

My chosen gauges tension if in drop A.
C--33--45.7
G--45--46.5
D--61--46.5
A--82--46.8
E-118--47.4
A-166--46

That's more like it!

*Review*

My first impression of the strings was very good. They arrived in an A4 envelope, coiled very loosely - in length-ways plastic sleeves. I'd ordered a test set for my 9 string, 7 string, and 6 string bass all at once - and because I'd added them to cart in a logical order, they arrived in three separate packets!  They were threaded through a piece of card and each string labelled. The 166 and 118 were tapered at the bridge and headstock, and at the tuner the 166 was sealed with some kind of plastic to hold the winds fast. 

The strings come as a standard length apart from those over 100 or so - where chosen scale length determines the headstock taper. Bridge taper is a set length. 

I had to file the nut a bit for the 118 E (sounds tight but it's great - just matched tension!) and a little bit more than I already had for the 166. The headstock taper comes up perfectly behind the nut on the 34/35 strings on my 35" top-loading bass. Nice!

Despite not using much winding on the pegs, the D'addarios never tapered off quick enough to fit in the vertical hole on the tuning peg, so I'd just lay the string flat in the slot and wind from there. 
I had the same problem with the Circle K 166 (not really a problem but I'll get this drilled sometime!). An even bigger problem was that because of the plastic tape, the end of the string was actually too wide to sit in the slot! Fixed this with 2 minutes at my tuning peg with a nail file. No complaint about the string - you can't expect plug and play with such gauges...

Intonated perfectly in minutes, nice. I was never able to get my 145 to intonate even slightly above the 7th fret or so. The bass is now perfect on every string. On my bridge, the taper comes up about half inch infront of the saddles when intonated. It's not a very thin taper like some I've seen - probably down to about 75 on the 118 and 125 on the 166. 

The set feels incredible. From the two songs I've played through, I can tell matched tension and the tension I chose is going to help my technique greatly. Never going back. The bottoms do sound like they'd feel really tight, especially when I tune up to Bb, but it's important to remember that the tension is still only the same as a standard 65 D string at that point! 

*The Sound*

Bass by EtherealEntity on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Forgive the noise and weird resonance. It stems from interference I get from my laptop. This bass needs shielding, hopefully that will fix it. I reduced it a bit with noise removal. 

I will describe what you will hear:
0:00 - 0:55 - Strings from high to low, alternating between D'addario and Circle K. D'addario first. As you can hear, and even see by the wave form, the Ab is much more stable and less boomy on the Circle K. I played them with the same velocity. Other strings sound much the same. Bridge pickup, EQ is flat. DI signal only, straight into Presonus interface.

0:55 - 1:30
Frets 5 and 7 on each string, first on the D'addario and then the Circle K.
Frets 0 1 2 3 4 and 5 on the bottom string - D'addario followed by Circle K. Medium attack. The Circle K is much more controlled! 

1:30 - 1:55 
Circle K's only. Bridge pickup with a little neck blended in. EQ in - Bass and treble boosted to 80%. DI only. 

1:55 - 2:18 
Same clip, applied Guitar Rig bass amp with Redwirez SVT 8x10 D112 mic impulse. Shows how this 35" can handle low end very well with the right strings and (virtual) amplification 

2:18 -
The good stuff. F#, DI only. EQ in. 
Followed by the same clip with amp sim.
A bunch of fretted notes on the low string with amp sim, ending on an F#. I cut the clip off because I got bored of waiting  Those notes were played nice and solid, and where is the fretbuzz? 

I am so happy with these strings. Fretbuzz and uncontrollable volume and oscillation is completely gone, all the way down to F#. Hell, I tuned it to E for a laugh and it was still ok! I think it's safe to say you will never get the nice attack of the other strings on such thick strings required for stable tension, but this is great and as good as it gets at this scale length I guess  Solid!
*
The Price*

Perhaps my favourite thing about these strings, being a cheap bastard. I spent far too long working out the best way to buy the various sets (multibuy discounts on the guitar strings, various shipping costs, import tax threshold) and I can grab 3 sets of _six_ _thick, custom gauge, quality bass strings_ at just £36 each! I was paying £29 for two D'addario singles and a four string set at the best price I could find (2 sets) so this is pretty incredible. If you're interested in the guitar strings, those can actually come out cheaper than the norm!


*TL;DR (don't blame you!)*;
Buy some Circle K's.


----------



## LordCashew (May 3, 2012)

Good sounding strings!


----------



## techjsteele (May 4, 2012)

I've been very interested in hearing some bass clips using Circle K strings. Thanks for making one for us!


----------



## Durero (May 4, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Circle K strings. Skip really knows his stuff and the tone and feel of his strings are unmatched in my experience.


----------



## Styxmata (May 5, 2012)

Their balanced tension sets are boss. Been using CKstrings for about 2 years now and I absolutely love them, very warm, not too bright or metallic/twangy sounding like alot of the EB's I used to play. I always recommend them to friends and fellow musicians when they are looking for the absolute best bass strings.


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2012)

Durero said:


> I'm a huge fan of Circle K strings. Skip really knows his stuff and the tone and feel of his strings are unmatched in my experience.



You using them just on a bass or on guitar as well? I think I'm going to try them on one of my ERGs.


----------



## Durero (May 6, 2012)

I've been using them on bass. I'm really looking forward to trying the guitar strings as well.


----------



## Winspear (May 6, 2012)

I've had the 7 strung up for a few days now. I was planning to write a review but didn't really have much to say as there's nothing special such as very low tunings etc...

The strings are great. Sound just like the D'addarios I had on my guitar. They were really long, too - I didn't measure more than a guess with my hands but I estimated they would fit a 30" inline just about. Once again balanced tension on that instrument too, it's great. I'm tuned to F# C# G# C# G# C# D# with a custom set and it's awesome. I actually managed to get the 86 intonated on 25.5" which I hadn't been able to do with my 70 G#!
One thing to note is that the website displays wound strings starting from gauge 17 or so on the guitar page. As such, I ordered a wound 19 for my 3rd string rather than a plain 17 I was seeking which they don't offer - I thought the tension would be about the same. I actually received a plain 19 so that string is a bit tight. I emailed them to ask about this and they confirmed that the guitar strings are plain up to 22, wounds starting at 25. Just like the bass page and tension pdf suggest. He said he will fix the site at some time. Just something to be aware of


----------



## Styxmata (May 6, 2012)

What. The. Fuck..... CK now offers guit strings?!?! This word needs to be spread like aids, I thought I was going to be stuck with junk gauge sets like the EB's or daddario's or buying singles the rest of my 8 string career. Thank you Circle K Strings, I Love You.


----------



## Winspear (May 6, 2012)

Awesome huh? 
If I bulk buy I can get 7 and 9 string custom sets for £8.50 and £9.50! D'addarios were costing me about the same for the 7 and almost twice as much for the 9 I'd worked out!


----------



## Hollowway (May 7, 2012)

I may have already asked this in another thread, but does anyone know if there is a difference between the guitar and bass strings other than the ball end? I can't remember if Skip told us....


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2012)

I replied in your other thread but yeah they are the same construction and tension etc, just the ballend


----------



## SammyKillChambers (May 8, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I replied in your other thread but yeah they are the same construction and tension etc, just the ballend



I didn't, AT ALL mis-read ballend as bellend. Not at all. No sir.

On topic: I might have to stop giving D'addario my money...


----------



## Ruins (May 9, 2012)

thanks for the review, i sure am going to try them out one day.


----------



## anne (May 10, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I've had the 7 strung up for a few days now. I was planning to write a review but didn't really have much to say as there's nothing special such as very low tunings etc...
> 
> The strings are great. Sound just like the D'addarios I had on my guitar. They were really long, too - I didn't measure more than a guess with my hands but I estimated they would fit a 30" inline just about. Once again balanced tension on that instrument too, it's great. I'm tuned to F# C# G# C# G# C# D# with a custom set and it's awesome. I actually managed to get the 86 intonated on 25.5" which I hadn't been able to do with my 70 G#!
> One thing to note is that the website displays wound strings starting from gauge 17 or so on the guitar page. As such, I ordered a wound 19 for my 3rd string rather than a plain 17 I was seeking which they don't offer - I thought the tension would be about the same. I actually received a plain 19 so that string is a bit tight. I emailed them to ask about this and they confirmed that the guitar strings are plain up to 22, wounds starting at 25. Just like the bass page and tension pdf suggest. He said he will fix the site at some time. Just something to be aware of



What kind of guitar is the 25.5"? I'm planning on getting some .082s for 25.5" F#, but I'm not sure how well they'll fit my Ibanez at either the Edge trem end or the locking nut end.


----------



## Winspear (May 10, 2012)

RG7321. I don't know but I'm sure plenty of people do it. I've seen the locking nuts on 8 strings always seem to be struggling/wonky though but it doesn't seem to be an issue at all. My friend has a 70 in a trem and nut just fine.


----------



## ixlramp (May 10, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I actually managed to get the 86 intonated on 25.5" which I hadn't been able to do with my 70 G#!


Do you mean the saddle didn't need to go as far back to intonate the CK .086? If so that's spectacular ...


----------



## Winspear (May 10, 2012)

No, I think this one is maybe 2mm further back at most. I took the spring out as it's practically all the way. I'd just never been able to get the 70 intonated very well at all - didn't think much of it as people often say it's harder to get thicker strings intonated on shorter scales. But this came out great. Not perfect but I'm very happy. Exact same case with the bass strings as I wrote. 

It seems the thick Circle K strings handle intonation on shorter scales better. I have heard they are more flexible, perhaps that is why. 
I believe they have higher tension per gauge (their unit weight is indeed higher on the specs) but lower perceived tension so I went a tiny bit thicker than I may have otherwise. 

I would be very interested how the same gauges compare to the D'addarios with regards to intonation, if I can get a 166/86 intonated better than a 145/70!


----------



## guy in latvia (May 25, 2012)

Fuck yeah! Just ordered a balanced 45-150 5 string bass set and an 11-86 8 string guitar set! Express shipping too. I hope it gets here early next week, then I can add my own opinions to this review!


----------



## Winspear (May 26, 2012)

You will not be disappointed 
Don't have too high hopes for shipping times - I know I've only dealt with them once but I think it took over 2 weeks to Europe. Not a complaint at all - just wouldn't expect them in a week


----------



## Krucifixtion (May 26, 2012)

I love my Circle K strings on my bass. I use a balanced tension 4 string set I think it's a .106 for the E and I use a .150 for my B string, which I drop to Ab. Works great even on the 34" scale. My friends 35" scale bass also has a balanced .182 set for low F and it sounds massive!!!

I just ordered guitar strings for my 8 the other day and I can't wait to try them out. I ended up ordering a 9-47, 61, and 76. Kind of weird sizes. The 9-47 guages are actually closer to a standard 10-46 set, which is what I typically use with anywhere from 60-64 for the B string and 74-80 for F string.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 28, 2012)

I've just ordered Circle K Strings for all my guitars, and i already have them on my bass. This is going to be AWESOME.


----------



## ixlramp (May 28, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> No, I think this one is maybe 2mm further back at most. I took the spring out as it's practically all the way. I'd just never been able to get the 70 intonated very well at all


Still very impressive performance for a string initially designed as a bass / ERB string.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 29, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Still very impressive performance for a string initially designed as a bass / ERB string.



Big +1 to that!


----------



## karlos (Apr 19, 2013)

holly crap i found these guys the other day! Jiztastic! I love it how the company just seems to be on our side. I mean who else gives you that sort of information and choice? Daddario come pretty close, but alot of other guys seem to just brand their string type and thats it. Maybe a misguided/ inexperianced observation though. But yeah custom tunings made easy.

Very impressed with the reviews. Im always seeing you pop up in circle k threads too. found this post great (not long and draw out or what ever ypu said) however do you still have your samples up on sound cloud mate?

Karl


----------



## Winspear (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey  Haha I sure do like to recommend these strings and take every opportunity I get 

I totally didn't mean to take that sound clip down off s.c. oops! I'll reupload it tomorrow provided it's still on my HDD! If not, I'll record a new clip just to show DIs of this same string set, and also a 190 set in F on my new fretless  Sadly wont have the D'addario comparison - but I am sure it must be on my HDD somewhere anyway.

In the mean time there are a few clips of this set on my youtube (/etherealentity6). A Textures cover with it tuned up to B standard (talk about tension!), and a Deftones cover in drop G# like I got this set for.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 19, 2013)

It's still there, but the link doesn't work for some reason. 

Linking to your profile works though: https://soundcloud.com/etherealentity


----------



## Jessy (Apr 19, 2013)

"Velocity" makes sense in the context of MIDI keyboards, where you got the term. It is not the right word for setting a bass string into motion. If you are slapping, the velocity that you hit the string is relevant, but only in that it is a component of the force that sets the string into motion. Normally, playing the guitar or bass doesn't actually involve an "attack" at all; the "attack" is a release, and loudness is based on initial displacement.


----------



## karlos (Apr 21, 2013)

hey cheers for that. So the first was the .166 set yeah? i hope so, because my impression was the first one wasnt as bright (older strings?), more fret buzz and less sustain, with the opposite of the second.

also some tasty little treats on you sound cloud. Loved the AAL covers mate! you did a bloody good job intrument wise and mixing too. just a little jealous.... =)


----------



## Winspear (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheers man  I really can't remember what's what in the clip but it's described at the top of this thread  If you like the clips check out my youtube.com/ethereaentity6 - I think everything on my SC is just audio from youtube!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sound has been removed?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 22, 2013)

Like someone above pointed out, it's still there but the link doesn't work anymore for some odd reason
https://soundcloud.com/etherealentity/bass

I urge anyone listening to ignore the latter half of the clip through the amp sim and stuff haha. The tone is awful and I was clueless back then! Go to my youtube to hear this .166 set with a good tone


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 22, 2013)

Uh... I'd just like to point out that I find your tone in this video amazing.



Particularly when you hit the Ab around 2:41. So choice! Is that just direct through a b7k or... ?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks man! I find it amazing too if I may say so  I had just worked out the parts and was improvising pretty much - you'd have seen me laugh out loud when I decided to move down an octave if my face was on camera haha. 

It is indeed direct through a B7K. Bridge pickup into B7K on high drive, 100% wet. Little treble and hi mid boost, some low mid cut. No cab sim on it or anything, just the pedal I usually have been blending a DI, a B7K clean, and a B7K dirt>cab - but kept it simple this time and it worked so well.


----------



## Udolf (May 1, 2013)

Ordered these strings several times for my seven-string bass. Great sound quality!


----------

